# Small raised pond in garden



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to get a small raised pond in the garden, something along the size of a half barrell.

Any ideas what I could use instead of a half barrell? and also how many fish could I keep in this type of pond and what plants would be good?

Also any recommendations on a solar powered fountain....

thanks


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

In such a small pond you would need a filter to have fish in it but even then, its probably going to be too small for anything other than plants. 
You can buy water buckets that are normally used for a pebble feature and build up around the sides with slate or stones or something.

Pygmy water lilies would be good, check out your garden center for other aquatic plants, Dobbies have a good selection at this time of year, someone there should be able to guide you through it all.


----------

